# London broil.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody got a crockpot recipe for London broil? Also, cooking temp and does it come out tender. Won't do any grilling or smoking.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I went to a Christmas party last night, and they were serving London Broil in a light gravy. It was sliced before it was cooked, and it came out absolutely fantastic. Not sure of the particulars, but it was a big batch, and wet to boot, so it either came out of a crock pot or a broiler pan.

I will work on getting that recipe for you.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

most London broils are cut out of top round. I do mine in the crockpot with a packet of lipton onion soup mix, a can of cream of mushroom, a can of shrooms, and some milk or water, like anything else it's falling apart tender after enough time in a crock pot. I grill em in the summer to mid rare after a good marinade, but that's a diff discussion.
Rick


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What temp did you get it up to before you pulled it? And did you leave it whole?


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I have always done mine whole in the crock pot, solid may be onto something though with slicing it before hand, I really want to try that now. Even cooked whole you just tear off chunks with the grain. It tears apart like any roast in a crock pot. You can't really slice it after it's that's tender, so that's why I really like solid's idea. As far as temp goes, don't worry about it, just cook it till it's tender. Your basically stewing it in a crock pot so no worries of it drying out. The longer you cook it the more tender it gets. Hard to go wrong there. If I marinate and grill one, I pull it around 135, but again, that's a diff discussion.

I don't think you can go wrong either way, I do wanna try Solid's idea tho. If you want any kind of thickness to your gravy definitely go with with milk instead of water as stated in the previous post. The gravy is thin but ok, if you need to thicken it up afterwards just make a roux in a saucepan and work the liquids into it.

Hope that helps
Rick


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

just enough milk to almost cover....


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know if I am reading this correctly, but my impression on London Broil has always been a flank/skirt steak. Grilled to MedRare cut against the grain and served with a light brown/mushroom gravy.

Using Low/Slow/long cooking is generally pot roast (generally if you are using top round or any type of meat for that matter). This results in a tender, pull apart beef - not London broil by my definition. 

Pre slicing beef will result in dryed out slices of beef unless you follow the Low/Slow/Long method which will make them tender and damn good, but still not what is London Broil.

My recipe for London Broil is simple, if you do not want use a grill. Get a nice flank steak - put fresh cracked black pepper and kosher salt on both sides. Turn oven's broiler on and put it on the top rack with a electric thermometer until the meat reaches just below med rare (flip 1/2 way through). Once you pull it out right before MedRare, put the steak in foil and let it rest for a good 10-12 minutes. Open foil, saves juices for gravy. and slice the flank against the grain in thin slices. Find your favorite gravy, add the meat juices and bring to a boil to kill any bacteria from the juices. Plate the slices and cover with gravy - serve with potates (mashed/baked/broiled/boiled - your choice).


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Akahn - Technically you are right. London broil, by definition is a flank (not skirt) grilled and diagonally sliced across the grain. However, there is a cut of meat sold by many butchers which goes by the name "London broil" - even though London Broil is a preparation, not a cut. It's usually a thick cut, much thicker than a flank.

I believe that it is the latter, not the former to which WD is referring, but if I am mistaken, my apologies.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Gotcha - My apologies, for getting this confused. 

Now I am gonna hit up the local butcher looking for London Broil cuts to try recipes listed above


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The cut of meat was labeled as London Broil. I told my son wrong on the crockpot cooking. Told him it was a leaner and tougher cut of meat and I cooked corned beef brisket in the crockpot til it hit around 185*. He did the same and said it was tougher than shoe leather. He has half of the cut left fresh. Everything I see says cook medium rare, so I'll pass this on to him. Hope it ain't as tough as the first one he crockpotted. Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Just make sure when he cuts the meat, he slices against grain. It will be easier to cut on the plate and chew.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

London broil is a confusing term itself since the label is slapped on at least three different cuts of meat( I see it mostly on top round here)............Never had anything come out tough in a crock pot tho. If it's tough just keep cooking it covered in liquid till it falls apart.......... By the time I reheat something a time or two in the crockpot it resembles sausage gravy..........Just fallen all to hell and good to scoop up and smother a biscuit with.

Rick


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

akhan, 

Yes I grill mine too, and cut across grain, but he asked for a crockpot recipe(specifically without grilling or smoking), that's why we headed in that direction with the thread. Got a damn good marinate i'll post up one day for grilling one... I pull about 130-135 if grilling em. In a crockpot tho, just cook it to death..................


Rick


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not sure what it is that I see labeled as "London Broil". All I know is that it's about 2" thick. It's way too thick to be a steak.

Still working on that recipe, WD. It sure was a good 'un.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

they are what my wife uses all the time in the Crockpot, just cooked it till it falls apart ... temp according to how fast you want it done ... our local store has them buy one get one free all the time ... we aren't real crazy about mushrooms but she uses water and the lipton onion soup mix and Lawry's seasoned salt ... eat it that way first day then you can use left overs for barbque, beef and noodles, or whatever


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Solid, the top round ones are about 2" think, lean as hell, very little fat except for on one side, and they do not have the grainy look that a flank or skirt has


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, that sounds about right.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

the only thing I do with london broil, is make beef jerky out of it.....

.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

top round isn't a bad cut, grind one and toss in half a pound of bacon to get the best burger you've ever had......


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Again it's terminology, i'd never cook a flank or skirt the same way I do a top round. A skirt in a crockpot would be a mess of 4" strings once it fell apart. That's the confusion here, same label slapped on too many cuts.........I very rarely even have the opportunity to buy flank or skirt in this area... I'd gamble that he has a chunk off a top round roast. Good meat, just needs to be cooked like stewed beef. Call me for dinner when it's done! Can always cut that stuff into stew meat before cooking.......... hell i'm making soup outta whole ribeye tomorrow, lol. 
Rick


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

the only way I can make a top round "London broil" not be tough is marinate it Overnight in a mix of redwine vinegar, soy sauce Worcestershire and garlic. Ive tried for just a few hours and it still came out tough


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I have never done a Londion Broil in a crock pot. 
In my experience the cut of meat used is a flank steak but I have also seen top round labeled as "London Broil"
Grilling to med rare is the only way I have fixed it to come out juicy.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ironman, that's what my son ended up doing with the other half of the roast he had halfed before cooking a piece in the crockpot.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry, WD... The one I had (I just found out) was catered. Thought it was an in-house job.

But I can tell you that it was a light mushroom gravy, and it was pre-sliced. It was sliced against the grain while raw, as you would a true London Broil. Then, just left in the Crock Pot. I felt it could have gone a bit longer, but it was very good. Seems like you could use just any gravy recipe.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks solid and all. That pre slicing sounds like the ticket. Dumper in the crockpot with some gravy of choice and get away from it.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Try it and post back how it turns out.


----------

